
Julian Assange got engaged, had two kids while in Ecuadorian embassy - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-12/wikilieaks-julian-assange-got-engaged-has-two-kids/12143430
======
mattbillenstein
Life, .. uh .., finds a way.

------
prescojan
They should display Julian when googling "Follow Your Heart"

~~~
5m17h
but google result is Vegetarian food company

------
uyuioi
Good for him. It is none, of my business.

------
seemslegit
If he wasn't being held in a high-security prison he'd be shrugging at the
covid19 lockdown as eh, whatever.

